# ADAM's Multivitamin



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

I've heard great things about this multivitamin and was wondering where everyone gets it from in the uk. For my supplements i usually use myprotein but they don't sell it. Anyone know any shops that sell it?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Pannett said:


> I've heard great things about this multivitamin and was wondering where everyone gets it from in the uk. For my supplements i usually use myprotein but they don't sell it. Anyone know any shops that sell it?


Hi,

We don't sell ADAM's anymore (we used to 2 years ago), but we do sell our own version called Alpha Men super multivitamin.

Hope that helps.

MP Customer Care


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

WWW.DISCOUNT-SUPPLEMENTS.CO.UK sell adam as i got some today. They look a lot like super one from H AND B


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

myprotein, how many tablets of your alpha mens super multivitamin do you need daily? it says serving size is 2 tablets but also lower on the page it says take 2 tablets twice a day.

Cheers for the link Galtonator, how many ADAM's tablets are you planning on having daily 2? Also, do you rate the H&B multivit?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

We sell it for £12.99 with free delivery:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/now-adam-superior-mens-multiple-vitamin---90-vcaps-1014-p.asp

It's a very good multi.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Pannett said:


> myprotein, how many tablets of your alpha mens super multivitamin do you need daily? it says serving size is 2 tablets but also lower on the page it says take 2 tablets twice a day.
> 
> Cheers for the link Galtonator, how many ADAM's tablets are you planning on having daily 2? Also, do you rate the H&B multivit?


Hi,

For the full potent dose we recommend 2 servings daily (a serving is 2 tablets). We made our tablets half the size of ADAM's so they are easier to swallow.

MP


----------



## TGF 3 (Feb 27, 2007)

been taking NOW foods ADAM for 3yrs, get mine from the US


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We don't sell ADAM's anymore (we used to 2 years ago), but we do sell our own version called Alpha Men super multivitamin.
> 
> ...


These have good ingredients but look to be low dosage even at two servings per day. I would need to put them in my spreadsheet to be sure, but I would think you would need a B-Complex (Not the MP one http://www.myprotein.co.uk/capsules-tablets-softgels/vitamins-and-minerals_/vitamin-b-complex/) and a seperate Vit C with these.

Nice that they put so many Anti-Oxidants in there though!

SD


----------

